# Substrate help, one's that don't leech ammonia



## Rachel (7 Mar 2018)

Morning
Would like some help. I'm upgrading my 125 to a 200, my current substrate which is about 3 yrs old is being transferred as well as both filters, decor, plants and fish.
I need more substrate and as I'm doing this all in one day as not got room for both tanks. I need a soil that doesnt leech a load of ammonia.
Can you recommend, I need a bottom layer and top. I believe my old is some sort of very fine soil with the ball type soil on top.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Mar 2018)

Hello Rachel, and welcome. You could try Tropica's all in one Aquarium Soil http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/aquarium-soil/aquarium-soil/ 
You could use your old soil as the bottom layer with this on top.
I don't think there is much of an ammonium spike, either way it shouldn't cause a problem with your pre-cycled filter.


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2018)

It's a good idea to prepare livestock by increasing water changes up to the move, such that tank water conditions are a close match to tap (gives you more latitude in the event of any surprises)

I'd remove livestock to a food grade plastic bin set up with filter (if possible) before disturbing the substrate overmuch - it's possible for any aquarium substrate to develop anaerobic areas (which can release very livestock toxic gases upon disturbance)

Occasionally there are issues with the transfer & reuse of older substrates, this can be prevented by gentle, thorough washing of the substrate - some people are very good & dry it as well ... which makes aquascaping & replanting easier
though this is obviously not something you're wanting to do

When I do a tear down & rescape I always hope to finish in a single go, but have found being prepared for it to run longer, saves a lot of stress

I'm a Tropica Aquarium Soil fan


----------



## Rachel (8 Mar 2018)

Hi, OK you've worried about gases from my old substrate. 
My fish are going into bags and putting in a transport box as I know it's going to take a few hours. 
I've ordered four bags of tropica soil to spread on top, and getting another bag of jbl aqua soil plus to go as base layer. My old substrate is a mix of the aqua soil with the ball soil on top. 
I'm reusing the water I have, I use a mix of ro and tap and be adding new this to make up the difference from the 125 tank to the 200.
When you say about the gases, if I was to sieve and just keep the ball soil from the old and completely change the bottom layer with a fresh batch of the jbl aqua soil would that be better?
My oase 350 external has been hooked up to my 125 to grow bacteria whilst the new tank was being built. I'm also putting my hydra internal in. We moved the tank from a flat to house last year and the fish had to stay in bags for a good 5hrs so they should be good.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Mar 2018)

Sounds like you've got it all in hand. Although, I don't think buying more JBL is necessarily a good idea. If you're going down that route surely it'd be better to buy more Tropica AS instead, or better still chuck the old stuff out completely and replace with just Tropica AS.


----------



## micheljq (8 Mar 2018)

Seachem's Flourite, CaribSea's EcoComplete are neutral and does not leach any ammonia nor nitrogen in any form.

Michel.


----------



## alto (8 Mar 2018)

Rachel said:


> Hi, OK you've worried about gases from my old substrate.


I had this happen on one occasion - completely unexpected as substrate did not appear compacted & there was lots of root growth through the substrate (valisneria, swords, crypts etc) - water was only slightly cloudy as I'd removed few plants, was sorting them in a bin, glanced back at tank to see fish in distress, I lost everything live in the tank
Since that (unlikely) experience, I only do minor changes in my tanks with livestock present

I generally perform large weekly water changes so there's little drift between my tank vs tap water parameters
(tap water is very soft, ~ pH 6.4)
When planning a rescape, I just increase water changes so I don't need to worry about saving any "old" water

Day of, I begin with a 50% water change in tank, then drain water into whatever bin, add some (sinking) wood so fish will have some hiding areas, float plant trimmings on top of water (again for fish comfort), quickly net fish over etc

Fish will usually be fine with just an airstone or (gentle current) water pump for 24hours
I use 5x dose of Seachem Prime as it binds ammonia, nitrites, even nitrates (going back to initial studies on this product); Seachem Stability is also effective
If you're able to place an internal filter etc, fish can easily manage some days BUT do not feed 

Unless you have incompatible fish, bagging is to be avoided as it is far more stressful to fish than being able to swim about a dim area with light current for water oxygenation
Check the integrity of the transport box - I assume you mean the Styro boxes that fish are commonly shipped in - as long as it's water secure, you can just use this for the "bin"
It's not my preference as it's very "white" & can be difficult to clean before use, but I've seen fish wholesalers use these as temporary tanks
With fish safely & reasonably low stress "stored", you can relax while changing over the tank, take more time over hardscape & planting, change out clouded water or wait for it to clear before adding fish etc 

Note if you do bag fish, do not feed for at least 24 hours, 48 is better!




Rachel said:


> if I was to sieve and just keep the ball soil from the old and completely change the bottom layer with a fresh batch of the jbl aqua soil would that be better?


I don't have a clear idea of what the "ball soil" might be, you may find that as you attempt to wash or sieve, it just "muds"
If this happens, definitely dispose 
Washing soil can be a frustrating & time consuming process, consider if it's worth the budget savings 
If you do want to retain the old substrate, I'd definitely set fish up in a suitable bin - without the time pressure you can enjoy the process


----------



## alto (8 Mar 2018)

Rachel said:


> I'm reusing the water I have, I use a mix of ro and tap and be adding new this to make up the difference from the 125 tank to the 200.


Any "old" water you plan to reuse should be drawn off before any "clouding" from lifting plants etc

I think you mean that old substrate is the JBL aquabasis plus with whatever brand Aquarium Soil on top - if so, I'd lift as much of the Soil as possible without disturbing the JBL, as the later will likely cloud like crazy & be difficult to remove without extended washing that will begin breaking down the Soil 

I've cleaned & reused 2 yr old Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder (gave up & binned ADA Amazonia), it does cloud more than brand new & the wet Soil is less convenient to adjust hardscape (without stone crushing Soil) 
I just plan an extra step where after filling the scaped & planted tank, I'll do 90% water change to remove these fines 
- easy as I have a Python Water Changer & just fill with tap


----------

